# Shearing a bolt on an Ebling



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, so this is what it looks like. I wish I could say I did this on purpose, but that's not the case. Hadn't sheared one in two snows, so I was do. No big deal, took 5 minutes to fix and back to work. This was a new area for me, as you can see I missed the sign, but hit the curb. I'll remember that curb next time. Video was taken with go pro hero 3 and a suction cup mounted to the wing.


----------

